
Harold Herings failure to demonstrate acceptable qualities of leadership - david_b
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harold_Hering
======
david_b
There also is a Radiolab episode

[http://www.radiolab.org/story/nukes/](http://www.radiolab.org/story/nukes/)

